# Mythos One



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone help? The current Mythos One seems to have 2 variants. The Barista model and the Clima Pro. On the NS website, it says the Barista model has an 800 watt motor spinning at 400 rpm and the Clima Pro 575 watts and 900 rpm. The Clima Pro which I have is about run in, but seems quite slow if we are talking about speed of delivery, taking about 6.5 seconds to do 15 t or so grams. If it is that slow, then how does that rate against the slower Barista model?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This isn't meant to sound dismissive I'm curious.

Why are you bothered?

Do you think you could taste the difference

Or is it only about how fast or slow they grind 16 g from an academic point of view


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine takes 6.25 secs for 18g of light roast


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on coffee and freshness of roast.

COE brazil 7 days - 5.45sec for 18.5g

Pacamara pulped natural 2 days - 8.95 sec for 18g


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Mythos Barista IS NOT the Mythos One with Clima Pro

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macinacaffe/mythos/mythos-barista.html

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macinacaffe/mythos-one.html


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I like what they put in their brochures under suitable for


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> I like what they put in their brochures under suitable for


Think I might be OK on 'coffee corner'

DFK, where did you get your data from? Coffee Italia?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Mythos One (Barista) I could not find on the NS site so took it from Coffeeitalia. The Clima Pro I took from theNS site. I am personally not in the slightest bit bothered but I was talking to someone who insisted that the Clima had the slow spin motor but I could not back that up with any data and was just curious.

I cannot remember any of my previous Mythos being as slow as this. That is not a problem to me!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The Mythos One (Barista) I could not find on the NS site so took it from Coffeeitalia. The Clima Pro I took from theNS site. I am personally not in the slightest bit bothered but I was talking to someone who insisted that the Clima had the slow spin motor but I could not back that up with any data and was just curious.
> 
> I cannot remember any of my previous Mythos being as slow as this. That is not a problem to me!


If it is slower this surely has to be a plus. Slower motor, cooler grinds equals better coffee!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soll said:


> If it is slower this surely has to be a plus. Slower motor, cooler grinds equals better coffee!


correct, but all I am trying to do is establish the facts! AM not remotely bothered if it takes a few seconds longer, although I am surprised that something designed for commercial use is slower


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Depends on coffee and freshness of roast.
> 
> COE brazil 7 days - 5.45sec for 18.5g
> 
> Pacamara pulped natural 2 days - 8.95 sec for 18g


The beans I am using are on the whole, Mahogany roast and anything from 10 days to a month old. Stored correctly so age is irrelevant as I find that the beans they really do need time for the flavour to develop


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The Mythos Barista IS NOT the Mythos One with Clima Pro
> 
> http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macinacaffe/mythos/mythos-barista.html
> 
> http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macinacaffe/mythos-one.html


Thats interesting. The NS site quote them as both having an 800 watt motor, so then presumably they have the same spin speed which makes the Clima Pro the same slow motor as the Barista, which therefore explains it

Thanks Gary


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The Mythos One (Barista) I could not find on the NS site so took it from Coffeeitalia. The Clima Pro I took from theNS site. I am personally not in the slightest bit bothered but I was talking to someone who insisted that the Clima had the slow spin motor but I could not back that up with any data and was just curious.
> 
> I cannot remember any of my previous Mythos being as slow as this. That is not a problem to me!


The data on the coffee Italia site is all over the place, does it not say the barista has 85mm burrss?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

On page 12 of the brochure it mentions two speeds depending on frequency of use ?? It does not say if this is switchable OR as an option when buying ??


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> On page 12 of the brochure it mentions two speeds depending on frequency of use ?? It does not say if this is switchable OR as an option when buying ??


Maybe it means 50hz vs 60hz AC = different speeds?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a flick through the menu settings on the machine and I cannot see anything that would let you alter spin speed or power. It is all very mysterious the way that such basic informations remains shrouded in mist


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trust the horse on this one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

refresh my mind what the horse says again jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Simonelli says they're both 800 watts on our power


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Simonelli says they're both 800 watts on our power


I know that! Do they say they share the same spin speed though?....and do you find, as a professional stall holder that if you get busy the additional 3 seconds grinding is a problem?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry i'm still not quite with it yet.

I did find it slow at first compared to the K30 which was under four seconds for a dose but having lived with it for a while i'm happy to wait the extra couple of seconds a time for the extra quality in delivery. If we accept slower is better (the E8 takes a similar about of time for a dose IIRC) than a couple of seconds isn't a thing really. The only time i'd actually be standing waiting on it is if we've had a quiet spell, otherwise there's things you can do in your workflow to fill the time.


----------

